# Post your beach pics



## Duke2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Duke 8 months old on the shore of Lake Superior


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

You asked for it lol

Stockton Beach, NSW Australia


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley at Coolum Beach, Qld not long after we got him a year ago. He is leaner and fitter now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great thread!

Love all the pictures of the beautiful Goldens having fun at the Beach.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Our beaches in Ireland are full of rocks and seaweed, but at least the dogs love it!

Here are my boys last weekend, Charlie loves waiting until the rocks are in the water, then dives to catch them, and Derek prefers to jump up high to catch the rocks first









And a selection of pictures of Derek when he was younger. 
My favourite is the picture of Derek with the boogie board, he was so ridiculously happy that day. We'll have to get another one for Charlie this year


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pics! What beach in Ireland is that? Back in 2002 I was on the beach in Donegal. So lovely!


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Obi's first time at the beach.  Went to New Smyrna Beach. He loves being IN water but he's not a confident swimmer yet.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few of Max at Avila Beach, located on the Central Coast of California. The beach is one of Max's favorite spots.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I showed a lot of restraint here and only posted 4 ?
This is at Cronulla beach, Sydney.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Best Dog Beach!
Fort Desoto Florida


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ocean City, MD


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Not a golden, but our Great Pyrenees, Moose on the beach this past Jan. It was the first time he had ever been to the beach.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone else have any beach pics to post? Love these!


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

Hudson loves the beach!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My oldest girl, Mandy, taken 2 years ago on the NJ Shore as we were taking a break from repairing Hurricane Sandy damage.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Lucy's first trip to the beach!*

She loved the water, I'm going to try and take her a few times a week to get her hips nice and strong!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love these! Any more swimmers out there?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska loved water and spent more time in than out!.
Check my videos, belowmy signature and you will see plenty of water pixs!.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

ackmaui said:


> Hudson loves the beach!


It's so great to see some recent pictures of Hudson! He's grown into a handsome boy! I remember when you first got him, while I was waiting for my girl from Eldorado. Happy Summer!

Here are a few of Hazel at the beach earlier this Summer.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is a 'Missouri' beach....! OMG


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

Punta Hermosa in Lima!


----------



## ddcool (May 10, 2015)

*beach pic*

Piper at the beach in Sooke, BC


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Not on the BEACH beach, but the one is of 6 month old Scooter retrieving a live pin tail in a "lagoon" just off Redfish Bay, the other is of Buck with us fishing on an sand covered oyster reef in Redfish Bay.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am loving seeing all these goldens (and Moose) enjoying themselves - do any of your dogs drink the sea water?


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Goldens are definitely land seals!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

LOVE everyones photos. Such silly dogs.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

goldensmum said:


> Am loving seeing all these goldens (and Moose) enjoying themselves - do any of your dogs drink the sea water?


Lucy doesn't drink it but when she has has her ball in her mouth and is swimming back I imagine some water goes in. She never has any stomach issues after we've been for a swim though.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

goldensmum said:


> Am loving seeing all these goldens (and Moose) enjoying themselves - do any of your dogs drink the sea water?


Winchester sticks his whole nose underwater to pick up clams and rocks and I think he usually swallows some water by accident.. then come the runs :uhoh:
but it usually passes quickly.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love all the beach photos - and am wishing I had access to any ocean...Ok, we do have four lakes here but I haven't even gotten the girls out swimming in them this summer. Missing the water!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> Great pics! What beach in Ireland is that? Back in 2002 I was on the beach in Donegal. So lovely!


Oops sorry only came back on this thread now!
The sandy beach is Ballynamona in Co. Cork, the very opposite side to Donegal. Donegal is such a beautiful spot.
The rocky strand is right by my house in Cobh, Co. Cork.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

At my local beach yesterday 7/17 with Ax & Puffy. Ax dug a hole in the sand, Puffy helped, they swam, and chased a ball.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bumping up. 
Share your beach/lake/pond/puddle pictures whatever you have to work with here!


----------

